# IDE-SCSI , hilfe ich habe mehrfach devices [solved]

## sven-tek

Hallo Gentoo,

ich blicke nicht mehr durch   :Confused:  , ich möchte mein DVD und meinen Brenner vernünftig nutzen.

ich habe im kernel scsi an, mit cdrom. und im ata/ide abschnitt habe ich ide-cdrom auf "module" stehen welches ich aber nicht lade.

Wenn ich /proc/scsi/scsi auslese hab ich folgendes:

```
# cat /proc/scsi/scsi

Attached devices:

Host: scsi0 Channel: 00 Id: 00 Lun: 00

  Vendor: PLEXTOR  Model: CD-R   PX-W4824A Rev: 1.02

  Type:   CD-ROM                           ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Host: scsi0 Channel: 00 Id: 00 Lun: 01

  Vendor: PLEXTOR  Model: CD-R   PX-W4824A Rev: 1.02

  Type:   CD-ROM                           ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Host: scsi0 Channel: 00 Id: 00 Lun: 02

  Vendor: PLEXTOR  Model: CD-R   PX-W4824A Rev: 1.02

  Type:   CD-ROM                           ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Host: scsi0 Channel: 00 Id: 00 Lun: 03

  Vendor: PLEXTOR  Model: CD-R   PX-W4824A Rev: 1.02

  Type:   CD-ROM                           ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Host: scsi0 Channel: 00 Id: 00 Lun: 04

  Vendor: PLEXTOR  Model: CD-R   PX-W4824A Rev: 1.02

  Type:   CD-ROM                           ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Host: scsi0 Channel: 00 Id: 00 Lun: 05

  Vendor: PLEXTOR  Model: CD-R   PX-W4824A Rev: 1.02

  Type:   CD-ROM                           ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Host: scsi0 Channel: 00 Id: 00 Lun: 06

  Vendor: PLEXTOR  Model: CD-R   PX-W4824A Rev: 1.02

  Type:   CD-ROM                           ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Host: scsi0 Channel: 00 Id: 01 Lun: 00

  Vendor: TOSHIBA  Model: DVD-ROM SD-M1612 Rev: 1004

  Type:   CD-ROM                           ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Host: scsi0 Channel: 00 Id: 01 Lun: 01

  Vendor: TOSHIBA  Model: DVD-ROM SD-M1612 Rev: 1004

  Type:   CD-ROM                           ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Host: scsi0 Channel: 00 Id: 01 Lun: 02

  Vendor: TOSHIBA  Model: DVD-ROM SD-M1612 Rev: 1004

  Type:   CD-ROM                           ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Host: scsi0 Channel: 00 Id: 01 Lun: 03

  Vendor: TOSHIBA  Model: DVD-ROM SD-M1612 Rev: 1004

  Type:   CD-ROM                           ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Host: scsi0 Channel: 00 Id: 01 Lun: 04

  Vendor: TOSHIBA  Model: DVD-ROM SD-M1612 Rev: 1004

  Type:   CD-ROM                           ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Host: scsi0 Channel: 00 Id: 01 Lun: 05

  Vendor: TOSHIBA  Model: DVD-ROM SD-M1612 Rev: 1004

  Type:   CD-ROM                           ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Host: scsi0 Channel: 00 Id: 01 Lun: 06

  Vendor: TOSHIBA  Model: DVD-ROM SD-M1612 Rev: 1004

  Type:   CD-ROM                           ANSI SCSI revision: 02

```

So wie oben zeigt k3b mir meine devices auch an, bischen viele...

CDrecord zeugt dieses an, was wohl auch korrekt ist.

```
# cdrecord --scanbus

Cdrecord 2.01a14 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2003 Jörg Schilling

Linux sg driver version: 3.1.24

Using libscg version 'schily-0.7'

scsibus0:

        0,0,0     0) 'PLEXTOR ' 'CD-R   PX-W4824A' '1.02' Removable CD-ROM

        0,1,0     1) 'TOSHIBA ' 'DVD-ROM SD-M1612' '1004' Removable CD-ROM

        0,2,0     2) *

        0,3,0     3) *

        0,4,0     4) *

        0,5,0     5) *

        0,6,0     6) *

        0,7,0     7) *

```

Wie kann ich denn nu meine cdrom /dvd /cd-r mounten ? Welche Einträge gehören in die fstab?

DANKE, gruss SvenLast edited by sven-tek on Sun Nov 28, 2004 4:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## schmutzfinger

guck mal was in 

   /dev/scsi/host0/bus0

steht. bei mir sind da 2 verzeichnisse drinne, target0 und target1

   /dev/cdrom ist dann ein link auf /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target1/lun0/cd

   /dev/cdrw --> /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/cd

----------

## sven-tek

Bei mir war das Problem durch Kernel-optionen behoben (kernel 2.4)

```

hdc=ide-scsi hdclun=0 hdd=ide-scsi hddlun=0

```

----------

## chrib

Zufälligerweise CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN im Kernel gesetzt? Wenn ja, deaktivier das mal und guck Dir dann nochmal den Output an.

Gruß

Christian

----------

